# Another mouse update!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Some new mouse pictures, that I've been meaning to pass out. 

Here are some pictures of my new mystery mice litter of three. In about a week, they'll start losing patches of hair. :lol: 
You can already see where they have some slightly shorter hair, and some patchiness, but in about a week, it should really start falling out. :lol: 


















Here is a black rex baby! She (or one of her sisters) is hopefully going to go to Colorado!









This white (possibly Himi) doe, also has a potential home in Colorado!









Here is a splashed, pointed buck, with ruby eyes! Sibling to the two rexes above.









These mice are avy/at! And satin too! They make very convincing sables (more so in person) and I'm going to see if I can't get them to develop more red.


















And here is a litter from the rex/caracul cross. The doe with the headspot should be going to Colorado with the others. 









PHEW! Enjoy.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice photos and very nice mousies  do the mistery mousies turn hairless? Born with hair but lose it then?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They only lose part of their hair! :lol: 
Then they grow it back after a while, and lose it in other places. 
They're pretty strange critters. It's like they're partly hairless.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those curly ones are amazing.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww thanks!
I kept a pair from the last litter of the lilac/blues, for breeding. They kept an extremely poofy, and curly coat. And I'm hoping that they will make more that keep the coat through adulthood!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Soooo cute! Especially the little black rex


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> They only lose part of their hair! :lol:
> Then they grow it back after a while, and lose it in other places.
> They're pretty strange critters. It's like they're partly hairless.


 They sound like double rex/mock hairless rats,lol

I love the splashed pointed buck


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've heard double rex, and patchwork hairless rats, as comparisons. :lol: 
I'm not sure what they are. . .

I like the splashed boy too, I'm using him in an experiment to try to produce a mouse with a 'pink eyed black' phenotype.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Only just catching up on what I've missed while on holiday - beautiful meeces hun!! Love the little splashed mousie!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> I'm using him in an experiment to try to produce a mouse with a 'pink eyed black' phenotype.


What are your plans for that?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I am not exactly sure. I'm still playing around with it. 

I'm not 100% sure that it's possible, but I do have several mice with black spotting, who have red eyes. . . So my goal is sort of to grow the spotting on them as much as possible, while keeping their eyes red.
I guess it's similar to black eyed white rats and multis, where you have a marked animal, but you breed the marks to be smaller and smaller.

It might not work. :lol: 
But since I'm not really working on colour too much, I have some spare mice and some spare cage, so . . . :roll:


----------

